# My First Mirror



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

29" 10 lbs

Woo Hoo

Carpe Diem


----------



## Vince™ (Sep 20, 2011)

Nice! Some waters are good for Mirrors and on others you gotta sift through the commons to finally catch one.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

my first carp was a 16 inch mirror. caught a 22 inch common after that. oversized goldfish i tell ya, put up the biggest fight ever. thinking about going to the stream and getting one with the ultralight and 6 pound test.


----------



## Carping (Jul 26, 2013)

Nice fish! Love to see Mirror's


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm still smiling  

Carpe Diem


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

Awesome mirra... 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Tribal Carper (Nov 26, 2012)

Big Congrats on the first mirror......sadly there are only a few places to catch them consistently , but nothing beats the feeling of catching your first.....or the last..lol.


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

There are mirrors in 4 Mile up near oxford for sure, caught a few. Even caught the same one 3 times in 2 years.


----------

